# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  رشد بی رویه لاگ فایل دیتابیس

## hmahdavi921

سلام
یک برنامه صنعتی داریم . برای دستگاهی که 24 ساعته مدام در حال کار است . بروزرسانی و دریافت اطلاعات از دیتابیس دائما در حال انجام است.
موردی که امروز بعد از 4 ماه متوجه شدم : حجم فایل لاگ دیتابیس به 80 گیگ رسیده بود!!!!!!!!!
سرعت اجرای کوئری ها به شدت پایین آمده بود . شیرینک حجم لاگ ها را کاهش نداد . با جستجویی که انجام دادم Recovery Model رو روی Simple تنظیم کردم و بعد شیرنک انجام دادم. حجم لاگها به 1 مگابایت کاهش پیدا کرد!!!
اما چرا این اتفاق افتاده ؟ و چطور میتونم جلوش رو بگیرم؟
آیا تنظیم Recovery Model روی Simple بعدا در بک آپ گیری از دیتابیس و بازگردانی آن مشکلی ایجاد نخواهد کرد؟
با تشکر

----------


## hmahdavi921

دوستان کسی در این مورد اطلاعاتی نداره؟

----------


## behnet

سلام. در حالت full از تمامی رخدادهای دیتابیس لاگ گرفته میشه که در صورتیکه مدیریت نشه بدلیل ترتیبی بودن فرایند ثبت در لاگ فایل، مدام لاگ بزرگ میشه.
اگه  از HA استفاده نمیکنید میتونید از همین روشی که گفتین استفاده کنین (البته باید بعد از اینکه فرایند شرینک تمووم شد و دوباره روی Full گذاشتید؛ بک آپ فول تهیه کنید که LSN ها دوباره چیده بشن)

راه حل بهتر گرفتن Transaction backup هستش . با این روش لاگ کوچیک باقی خواهد ماند

----------


## hmahdavi921

> سلام. در حالت full از تمامی رخدادهای دیتابیس لاگ گرفته میشه که در صورتیکه مدیریت نشه بدلیل ترتیبی بودن فرایند ثبت در لاگ فایل، مدام لاگ بزرگ میشه.
> اگه  از HA استفاده نمیکنید میتونید از همین روشی که گفتین استفاده کنین (البته باید بعد از اینکه فرایند شرینک تمووم شد و دوباره روی Full گذاشتید؛ بک آپ فول تهیه کنید که LSN ها دوباره چیده بشن)
> 
> راه حل بهتر گرفتن Transaction backup هستش . با این روش لاگ کوچیک باقی خواهد ماند


منظورتون این هست که job ای ایجاد بشه که به صورت دوره ای Transaction backup  بگیره؟

----------

